# Jig for stretching rubber prior to tying.



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

Not my idea this - I saw something like it on a Youtube video which I can't find again so can't quote. This is made from a bit of Ikea shelf and a couple of 25mm hinges. It works a treat.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I love how simple and efficient that is. Very nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice gizmo! Looks like it works well.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

As it is, it's very effective and quick but the design could do with a bit of fettling - the wooden blocks could be a bit shorter and the area between them cut out a bit for more finger room. You have to round off the ends of the hinges and make them nice and smooth. I found with the clamps I was using earlier that the tape I put over the jaws was a bit slippery.

I fiddled around with epoxy resin for a bit but the blocks were sliding around as I was clamping them so I gave up and used double sided tape to hold them while I drilled and screwed them in place. I'm quite chuffed with it.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice. ill be making one for sure.


----------



## foxt1973 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice fixture Alex, Have you tried this with flatbands as well?


----------



## manitoba (Feb 13, 2012)

I like this wedge type better than the clamps.seems it would hold better and not pop off.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't tried with flats yet - got to get some Theraband black and give it a go with some fairly wide rubber.

The bit of band springing the hinges can be adjusted for tension. I've been using 2040 tubes (single and double) and with the tension band set fairly light it holds very well and the first door wedges tighter shut as the catapult bands are pulled through the second door. It helps to give the second door a bit of a squeeze as you let go of the bands that side.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing!*


----------

